# Dyno Result--Gibson cat-back exhaust



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

I have completed dyno tests of my 2005 Frontier with the Gibson cat-back exhaust. To see the results and dyno charts, see this page:
Gibson Exhaust 

If you've already read about the installation, scroll down to "results."


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> I have completed dyno tests of my 2005 Frontier with the Gibson cat-back exhaust. To see the results and dyno charts, see this page:
> Gibson Exhaust
> 
> If you've already read about the installation, scroll down to "results."


It's nice to see a little HP and  TQ and  MPG gain for one mod. I don't really have any current need for the HP or TQ increases, but an MPG increase is always a good thing. Of course, I doubt my 2.4L would even see those _modest _ increases, but who knows, I may give it a shot someday.

Very nice write-up; thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

the torque curve really flattened out too, thats always nice


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice writeup. Verifying the hp / torque numbers is helpful too. 

I put the Gibson cat-back exhaust on my 4-banger. I almost didn't because of the very modest hp / torque gain quotes on their website. I went ahead and did it anyway and I'm glad I did. The exhaust note alone is worth it. A subtle throaty rumble almost a purring sound. More noticeable than stock but definitely not a fart pipe racket. The nice looking SS exhaust tip is a plus too.

-tf :thumbup:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

truckfan said:


> Nice writeup. Verifying the hp / torque numbers is helpful too.
> 
> I put the Gibson cat-back exhaust on my 4-banger. I almost didn't because of the very modest hp / torque gain quotes on their website. I went ahead and did it anyway and I'm glad I did. The exhaust note alone is worth it. A subtle throaty rumble almost a purring sound. More noticeable than stock but definitely not a fart pipe racket. The nice looking SS exhaust tip is a plus too.
> 
> -tf :thumbup:


Just curious what Gibson Part # you used (612201) and how long the bed is on your KC.

I see part # 12205 listed for an '03 SB.
As far as I know, my '04 only comes with one bed 74".
Gibson doesn't list an '04 but others do and still reference SB.
Does anyone know if the '03 SB would work on the '04 with the 74" bed?
I asked Gibson, but never got an answer.


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Just curious what Gibson Part # you used (612201) and how long the bed is on your KC.
> 
> I see part # 12205 listed for an '03 SB.
> As far as I know, my '04 only comes with one bed 74".
> ...


I used Gibson part # 12201 which is the aluminized version, 612201 is Stainless Steel. Description is for ECSB which I think means extended cab short bed. There was no long bed option for a King Cab in 1998. I didn't measure the bed but it is about 6 feet. 

I do not see a Gibson exhaust listed for the 2.4L engine in '04, only for the 3.3L and then only for the crewcab. The 12205 is the right part (ECSB, 2.4L, 2WD) but since they don't list that # for 2004 models I would say it is doubtful that it would fit. 

Curiously, the '03 2.4L Gibson exhaust kit is listed as being 2 1/4 inches while my '98 version is 2 1/2 inches diameter. Hmmm, I wonder what difference that makes in the little 4-banger's power curve? 

-tf


----------



## mtsman (Jun 29, 2005)

Excellent write up. They now make one for the 05 4x4 Pathfinder. 

I also e-mailed them and never received a response.  

I installed a Gibosn cat-back single on my Blazer back in 2000 and it has worked very well for several years.


----------



## walterGT67 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the Gibson too and love it, my brother got his from ebay but I wanted a valid warranty(the winter salt here destroys metal) so I got it here. gibson 12201, or you can try one of the vendors here on the forum, they are allways having sales/specials. Either way its a great system and very easy to install and for the price you give it a look.


----------



## walterGT67 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the Gibson too and love it, my brother got his from ebay but I wanted a valid warranty(the winter salt here destroys metal) so I got it here. gibson 12201, or you can try one of the vendors here on the forum, they are allways having sales/specials. Either way its a great system and very easy to install and for the price you give it a look.


----------

